# A10-7850k mit h50



## Fockich (12. März 2014)

Guten abend,

Ich betreibe einen a10-7850k mit ner h50 kühlung.
Das ganze auf nem asrock fm2a88m extreme4+.

Allerdings kommt mir die temperatur spanisch vor.
Ich hab im bios höhere temperaturen als im windows?!?
Habs die temps schon verglichen: reset und schnell im bios nachgeschaut.
Scheint zu stimmen...
Hab auch mit dem oc tool was beim board dabei war ausgelesen, stimmt mit aida überein.

Turbo ist übrigens deaktiviert...

Hab zum vergleich den stabilitäts test von aida verwendet und mußte feststellen das der a10 plötzlich auf ca 2,9ghz läuft.
Anstelle der 3,7...
Klingt für mich nach thermal theottle, oder?
Bios und treiber sind auch aktuell.

Bitte um hilfe


----------



## SpotlightXFX (12. März 2014)

Wieviel Grad hat sie denn? Pumpe hat 12V ?


----------



## efdev (12. März 2014)

laste dein system doch einfach mal mit prime aus und schaue dann nach takt und temperatur.

danach teile und doch mit wie viel grad dein cpu laut tool hat.


----------



## Fockich (12. März 2014)

Mit prime kann ich morgen erst testen. Im bios bis ca 41grad... Im windows warens ca 32...  Beim aida test um die 45...  Das kommt mir mehr als komisch vor.  
Achja, pumpe steckt auf chasis fan, also 12v

Radiator sitzt übrigens direkt am gehäuse und innen ein noiseblocker xl2 reinsaugend, hitzestau kann ich auch ausschließen da oben im deckel 2 120er lüfter die luft gleich wieder rauspusten...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2014)

Ins BIOS dürfte der Rechner mit den Grundeinstellungen gehen, d.h. vollem Takt und voller Spannung (aber kaum Belastung), nach dem POST greifen dann die Stromsparmaßnahmen und der Verbrauch sinkt. Wenn man das System auslastet, steigen sie natürlich wieder über BIOS-Niveau.


----------



## Fockich (14. März 2014)

Gut zu wissen,

Die lösung für das problem mit dem runtertakten hab ich auch gefunden...
Wenn nur cpu belastet wird, 3,7-4,0 ghz...
Wird jedoch cpu und igpu belastet, sind 3 ghz normal um die tpd zu halten...

Also alles im grünem bereich...

Danke für eure hilfe


----------

